# Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?



## talk (22 August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Heute hat es jemand bei uns kurz klingeln lassen - übermittelt
wurde eine Nummer, die mit "008818..." beginnt.

Sind solche Anrufe auch noch bei anderen eingegangen? Greift die 
Rückrufmasche jetzt evtl. auch auf Sat-Nummern über?

Es ist ja denkbar, daß sich da nur jemand verwählt hat, aber man 
weiß halt nie... 

In den T-Com-Preislisten finde ich gar keinen Eintrag für 008818 ...?

cu talk


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*



			
				talk schrieb:
			
		

> In den T-Com-Preislisten finde ich gar keinen Eintrag für 008818 ...?


das  ist eine Global Star (Kennzahl: 008818 )  Nummer  2,79€/min 
http://www.telekom.at/Content.Node/dateien/eb-conference-services.pdf#search="008818 emsat"


			
				talk schrieb:
			
		

> Greift die Rückrufmasche jetzt evtl. auch auf Sat-Nummern über?


denkbar ist alles, es hat ja auch Satellitendialer gegeben...

j.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Scheint doch die neue Masche zu sein. Wir haben heute auch einen Anruf mit der 008818.... bekommen. Einmal klingeln und das wars.


----------



## jupp11 (24 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben heute auch einen Anruf mit der 008818.... bekommen. Einmal klingeln und das wars.


aufs Handy oder Festnetz?  (vermute Handy aber Festnetztelefone besitzen oft auch entgangene Rufanzeige) 

Die Rufummer ist nicht ungefährlich, da die Doppelnull am Anfang  leicht übersehen werden kann,
 und damit eine nomale Festnetznummer in Deuschland  vortäuschen kann


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Hallo,



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint doch die neue Masche zu sein. Wir haben heute auch einen Anruf mit der 008818.... bekommen. Einmal klingeln und das wars.



Ist es die 008818 39191019?

In der Newsgroup de.comm.abuse hat ein Nutzer geschrieben, daß zu dieser 
"user provided" deklarierten Rufnummer noch eine Braunschweiger Nummer 
als echte "network provided" Rufnummer mitgeschickt wird?

Siehe den Thread unter http://groups.google.com/group/de.comm.abuse


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Lustige Hinweise im Thread:


> >> Die zweite (5311805XXX) im gleichen setup war dann network provided
> >> und sah so aus. Da sie auch national war, muss noch eine 0 davor und es
> >> wird 05311805XXX.
> 
> ...


Wenn QSC tasächlich die Fälschung der CLIP per VoIP zulässt, haben die ein Sicherheitsproblem. Aber warum assoziiert mein Hirn nur bei QSC plötzlich IN-Telegence. Aber egal, da eh nur Spekulation.


----------



## Jazzy (24 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Hi!

Ich habe diesen Anruf just vor etwa 20 Minuten bekommen (008818391910)

Da ich jetzt so ziemlich gar keine Ahnung hab wovon ihr sprecht (so "insider-Slang" technisch :-? :roll:  ), könntet ihr mir den Sinn dieser Rufnummer mal erklären so dass ich das auch verstehe? *g*
Ist das eine dieser Rufnummer die einfach nur abzockt wenn man anruft oder hat es damit noch was anderes auf sich? 

LG
Heike


----------



## Unregistriert (25 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Hallo zusammen,

wie die Postings in diesem Thread und in de.comm.abuse
zeigen, scheint das offenbar kein Einzelfall gewesen zu sein.

Ich habe mich nun heute morgen mit der BNetzA in Verbindung gesetzt 
und dort auch auf die beiden Threads hier im Netz verwiesen.

Es ist aber wichtig, dass sich moeglichst alle Betroffenen bei der
BNetzA melden, um zu zeigen, dass es sich offenbar um eine groessere
Angelegenheit handelt.

Deshalb hier mein Aufruf:

Alle, die von der 00881839191019 angeklingelt wurden, sollten bitte 
eine e-mail an [email protected] schicken.

Telefonisch ist die zustaendige BNetzA-Aussenstelle unter der 
0291 9955-206 erreichbar. 

Es ist aber wichtig, dass die BNetzA moeglichst *schriftliche*
Beschwerden bekommt, da diese dann auch konkret erfasst 
und bearbeitet werden koennen.

Es gibt auch ein PDF-Formular als Formblatt unter
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/2922.pdf

cu talk


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Ich hatte auch soeben ein Anruf von exakt dieser Nummer. 
Es hat nur einmal geklingelt, dann war auch schon Ruhe.
Ich werde das Beschwerdeformular gleich mal ausfüllen.

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Und ich auch grad


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Hallo, hatte am 21.8.06 um 11:58 einen Anruf von 00881839191019.
Nur ein Anrufversuch. Habe nicht zurückgerufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Hallo,

hatte soeben auch einen Anruf von dieser nummer (ca 11:45, 27.08.06)


----------



## sascha (27 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hatte soeben auch einen Anruf von dieser nummer (ca 11:45, 27.08.06)



Handy oder Festnetz?


----------



## wuschelkoepfle (27 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

:-D ähm tach erstmal 

zu meinem bedauern muss ich zugeben auch von dieser nr angeklingelt worden zu sein :unzufrieden: das problem is nur ich hab auch zurückgerufen *hüstel* sc..... neugierde :wall: 

ist ein band von irgendwelchen rechtsanwälten..... gleich wieder aufgelegt nur da ich von sowas keine ahnung hab jetzt die frage: auflegen ist auflegen oder??? das rechnet nicht weiter oder???? 

lg wuschelkoepfle:emb:


----------



## Reducal (27 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

...ja und abgerechnet wird wahrscheinlich für jede angefangene Minute.


----------



## wuschelkoepfle (27 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

und die kostet???? :wall:


----------



## jupp11 (27 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

schätzungsweise in der Größenordnung
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=162263#post162263


> Global Star (Kennzahl: 008818 ) Nummer 2,79€/min


----------



## wuschelkoepfle (27 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

aber wenn ich auflege ist es vorbei oder????


----------



## jupp11 (27 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Gespräche werden immer durch Auflegen beendet, lediglich der 
Abrechnungszeitraum wird auf volle Minuten aufgerundet


----------



## sascha (27 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

wo wurdest du angerufen - handy oder festnetz?


----------



## wuschelkoepfle (27 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

danke das is wenigstens ein klein wenig beruhigend :smile: 

und war festnetz nicht handy


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Bin auch gerade angeklingelt worden, auf dem Festnetz. Schreib auch ma schnell  ne Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Tach erstmal,

das scheint ja ganz ordentlich um sich zu greifen. Bin auch vorhin 2mal kurz hintereinander angeklingelt worden (je 1*klingeln) im Festnetz auf der Nummer die im Telefonbuch steht. Beschwerde per Mail ging auch schon an die Bundesnetzagentur raus.

Grüße B.


----------



## sascha (27 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*



> ist ein band von irgendwelchen rechtsanwälten.....



Könntest du da etwas deutlicher werden? Was ist wo welches Band von welchen Rechtsanwälten? Deutsche oder englische Ansage? Und welche Nummer genau?


----------



## Reducal (27 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Schreib auch ma schnell  ne Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur...


Information nach Bonn, Meschede oder Neustadt ist sicher o.K., damit amn dort auch informiert ist. Bloss, glaube ich nicht, dass die BNA dagegen etwas unternehmen kann.


----------



## wuschelkoepfle (27 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > ist ein band von irgendwelchen rechtsanwälten.....
> 
> 
> 
> Könntest du da etwas deutlicher werden? Was ist wo welches Band von welchen Rechtsanwälten? Deutsche oder englische Ansage? Und welche Nummer genau?




00881839191019 die nr war es und es war eine deutsche ansage von irgendwelchen rechtsanwälten irgendwas mit anwaltsberatung bla bla bla sry so genau hab ich nicht zugehört hab auch ziemlich schnell dann aufgelegt... und nochmal ruf ich nicht an um zu hören wer genau es war


----------



## Dorisa (28 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Vor drei Tagen habe auch ich so einen Anruf bekommen und die Nr. nirgens gefunden, was macht man da? Entstehen uns da Kosten? Ist ja alles merkwürdig.


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*



			
				Dorisa schrieb:
			
		

> .....was macht man da? Entstehen uns da Kosten?


Wenn du nicht zurück gerufen hast, kostet dich das nichts. Was man dagegen tun kann - stets aufmerksam und gegegentlich auch mal argwöhnisch sein [/schulterzuckend].


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Auch wenn man zurückruft. Alle Kosten, die durch diesen Dienst entstehen, zieht man von der T-Com Rechnung ab und überweist nur das übliche. Die T-Com stört das nicht weiter. Und der Besitzer der Nummer wird das Geld nie einklagen können, weil es Abzocke und absolut illegal ist. Soll er versuchen, vor Gericht zu gehen, er kommt nie durch. Also keine Sorge, wenn man da angerufen hat. 

Bye, Markus


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

@ Markus, ganz so einfach ist das nicht. Nehmen wir an, ein Festnetzanschluss der DTAG ist betroffen, dann erscheint die Nummer nicht separat bei denen anderer Anbieter sondern ist Teil der T-Com-Liste. Würde der Kunde nicht zahlen, dann hätte die T-Com die Verbindung zu übernehmen, zumal sie ja zu Stande gekommen war. Das macht die T-Com natürlich nicht unbedingt freiwillig. Bei der Nutzung von Mobilfunk, erst recht bei Prepaid, sehe ich das noch problematischer.


----------



## technofreak (28 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Nutzung von Mobilfunk, erst recht bei Prepaid, sehe ich das noch problematischer.


Die Ping-Anrufe erfolgen nach unserem Wissen bisher ausschließlich im Festnetz.
Es dürfte  der T-Com schwer fallen, die Legalität zu beweisen, sprich eigentlichen  
Urheber der Anrufe zu ermitteln.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (28 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn man zurückruft. Alle Kosten, die durch diesen Dienst entstehen, zieht man von der T-Com Rechnung ab und überweist nur das übliche. Die T-Com stört das nicht weiter.



Lieber Anonymous, IMHO ist diese Ausage falsch. Zumindest muss ein Betroffener einen ordentlich Widerspruch einlegen, in dem er die Gründe für das Kürzen der Rechnung darlegt. Bei der Kundenfreundlichkeit des rosa Riesen sollte man hier besser einen Eingang des Widerspruchs nachweisen können, so dass hier IMHO nur Einschreiben/Fax in Frage kommen, was wiederum Kosten verursacht, und Zeit kostet. Somit dürfte einen dieser Weg zumindest etliche Mühe und Zeit, aber auch Geld kosten, und dies wg. 2-3 Euro Verbindungesgebühren. 

Hinzu kommt, dass die Telekom, im Gegensatz zu den Mehrwertnummern, hier meiner Einschätzung nach durchaus die Forderung selbst geltend machen könnte, da man hier zunächst von einer "normalen", wenn auch teueren Verbindungsleistung auszugehen hat (solange die Preise ordnungsgemäß in deren Preisliste stehen). Ausserdem dürfte sie vermutlich die Gelder eh nicht zurückhalten, sondern höchstens aus Kulanz dem Kunden die Gebühren erlassen. 

*Wenn man diesen Abzockern Einhalt gebieten will, würde ich lieber eine Anzeige zu schreiben*, plus evt. einer Meldung an die BNetzA (die ich hier für nicht zuständig halte, und insgesamt für zu träge, um hier etwas zu erreichen).
Bleibt einzig das Problem, wohin? Eigentlich immer an den Tatort, der hier natürlich zunächst unbekannt ist. Standard-Prozedur wäre wohl deshalb eine Anzeige am Wohnort des Opfers, wobei hier IMHO die Chancen groß sind, dass diese Anzeigen liegenbleiben. Daher würde ich spekulativ als Tatort Braunschweig annehmen, basierend auf der Newsgroup Information, dass hier auch eine Braunschweiger Nummer als 2. Absender-Kennung mitgeschickt wurde, siehe
http://groups.google.com/group/de.comm.abuse/browse_frm/thread/8660b8ae7f64c242/

*Ansonsten bitte ich Betroffene, die an eine Anzeige denken, um eine kurze private Nachricht (dazu müsste man sich anmelden), insbesondere, wenn sie aus dem Grossraum Osnabrueck kommen.*


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Hallo in die Runde,

die Sache zieht wohl immer weitere Kreise?

Auch unter http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-festnetz/2858-1.html
haben sich schon einige Betroffene gemeldet!


----------



## Captain Picard (28 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Der Unterschied zu den bisherigen Abzockmodellen scheint  die Kombination der
bereits bekannten Abzockermodelle 0137 Pings aufs Handy   und Satellitendialer 
zu sein. Aus den Meldungen läßt sich vermuten, das es bisher um Festnetzverbindungen geht.
damit ist die "Erfolgsquote" nicht so hoch ist wie bei Handys,  da schätzungsweise 
die Mehrheit bisher noch keine Telefone  mit "entgangener Anruf" Anzeige besitzen
 (ich übrigens auch nicht , obwohl ISDN-Anlage ) 

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Hi,

am 27.08.06 sind wir um 22.43 Uhr auch 1x von folgender Nr. auf dem Festnetz angeklingelt worden: 00881839191019 !!

LG, íris


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Ebenfalls ein Anruf in München mit 00881839191019


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

du Münchner? buist du noch da? Melde dich bitte hier an. Münchner Betroffene suche ich immer.
Grüsse aus Nordmünchen 
P.S.: Habe mal die Presseabteilung von "Global Star" gefragt, was die davon halten. *lach*


----------



## Unregistriert (29 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

regensburg , anruf von der nummer	00881839191019
habe nicht zurückgerufen


----------



## Unregistriert (29 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

edit : das war am 27.08.06 um 21:34


----------



## Unregistriert (29 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Sonntag Abend Leipzig ... übliche Masche es steckt nen Conference-Service dahinter der scheinbar 1 Euro pro Verbindung + 2,97 Euro pro Minute kostet


----------



## jupp11 (29 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

http://www.appenzeller-online.de/0088-anruf.htm


> Was das Ganze noch schlimmer macht: In der Preisliste für "sonstige Verbindungen"
> auf der Telekom-Website sind zwar diverse Sat-Dienste aufgeführt, die hier
> angesprochene Gasse 008818 fehlt aber dabei. Von daher läßt sich nur schwer
> abschätzen, welche Kosten genau für einen Anruf aus dem Telekom-Festnetz
> ...


http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=385


> 008818: Lockanrufe jetzt offenbar auch mit Satelliten-Nummern
> ...
> In Wirklichkeit handelt es sich bei der Rufnummerngasse 008818 nämlich um eine Nummer aus dem Satellitenfunknetz. Verbindungen zu Sat-Nummern dieser Art können schnell mehrere Euro pro Minute kosten.


----------



## jupp11 (29 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

grad mal im Forum gestöbert. Der Mißbrauch von Satellitennummern ist noch gar nicht so lange her   
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=31068
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/45403


> 10.03.*2004 *16:11
> ...
> Außerdem wurden Verbindungen über den Satellitenfunkdienst EMSAT (0088213) aufgebaut.


nachdem das wohl  nicht mehr funzt, versucht man es anscheinend  mit diesem Dreh.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Hallo zusammen,

*wichtige Neuigkeit: Die Telekom soll nun offenbar die Nummer gesperrt
haben! Das geht aus einer Pressemeldung des BSI hervor!!*

Siehe 
http://www.appenzeller-online.de/0088-anruf.htm
http://www.bsi.de/presse/pressinf/290806_satnummern.htm


> Jüngstes Beispiel sind Spam-Anrufe mit der Rufnummer 008818 39 191 019, die dem
> Satellitenkommunikationssystem "Global Star" zugeordnet ist. *Für eine angefangene
> Verbindungsminute mit dieser Nummer, unter der sich die Bandansage einer vermeintlichen
> Rechtsanwaltskanzlei meldete, werden dem Anrufer rund fünf Euro berechnet. *
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*



			
				BSI schrieb:
			
		

> werden dem Anrufer rund fünf Euro berechnet.


Zu der Frage, auf welchem Weg die "Beute" zu den Initiatoren der Satellitendialer/Pinganrufabzockerei 
kommt, hüllen sich damals wie heute alle offiziellen Stellen in Schweigen. 
Entweder wissen sie es nicht oder es ist zu brisant. 

ww


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2006)

*Satelliten-Nummern-Anruf(e)*

02.09.2006 - 15:03 Uhr auf dem Festnetz:

0088213213234


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

www.bsi.de melden
http://www.bsi.de/presse/pressinf/290806_satnummern.htm


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Hallo!

Bin Geschäftskunde der Telekom und auch Opfer dieser neuen Masche geworden. Ein Gespräch mit unserem Kundenbetreuer ergab folgenden Tipp:
Bei der nächsten Rechnung einfach die Kosten dieser Abzocke vom Gesammtbetrag abziehen und nur den Rest überweisen. Die Telekom leitet diese Kosten dann an den Dritt-Anbieter weiter, welcher nun selbst die Forderungen stellen muss. Die Telekom ist an dieser Stelle dann aussen vor. Man braucht also keine Angst haben, dass der Anschluß gesperrt wird usw.. Da jene Com-Firma welche die Nummer vergeben hat ja den schwarzen Peter selbst ausgespielt hat, hat diese ihn nun wieder und wird es rechtlich nicht schaffen, das Geld von euch einzufordern.
Thema erledigt!


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Thema erledigt!


Nein. Nur wird halt der Gewinn etwas geschmälert. Wenn der Rest unter den Teppich gekehrt wird und für alle Beteiligten der Schnitt stimmt, wird das so nie ein Ende finden. Diejenigen, die sich zu helfen wissen, sind gut raus - aber die kriminelle Struktur bleibt unangetastet. Das ist kalkuliert.
Warum die Telekom dieses Spielchen so spielt, ist wohl ihr Geheimnis. Dass die Telekom die unbezahlte Forderung an den Drittanbieter zurück gibt, ist mir neu. Wer ist denn der Drittanbieter? Die Verträge der Telekom mit diesen Leutchen würde ich zu gerne mal sehen. Wäre auch für Auslands- und Satellitendialer interessant...


----------



## Captain Picard (4 September 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Warum die Telekom dieses Spielchen so spielt, ist wohl ihr Geheimnis.


Nicht nur das der deutschen Telekom. Weltweit wird das "Spielchen" seit Jahren kommentar-
 und widerspruchslos mitgespielt. (Die Mauer des Schweigens...).


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Der zweitgrößte australische Telco soll mit Auslandsdialern, die gar nicht in der Südsee, sondern (wenn überhaupt) in Australien landete, *dreistellige Millionenbeträge* verdient haben. Sogar die Schmuddelserver hat man in Australien stehen gehabt...
http://www.news.vu/cgi-bin/moxiebin/bm_tools.cgi?print=2856;s=1_9;site=6
man beachte dort den Kommentar ganz unten:


> The moderator of Virtual Vanuatu ( http://groups.yahoo.com/group/virtualvanuatu ) confirmed complaints are still received through the popular Vanuatu talk group from oversea's members (1000+) of huge unexplained phone bills listing Vanuatu phone numbers. Virtual Vanuatu has tried unsuccessfully to get comment from TVL for a number of years and the owner of the group has been blackbanned as a customer of Telecom Vanuatu as a result of questioning the practices of the company. Telecom Vanuatu awaits a new general manager due to the transfer to the Falkland Islands of Mr Rick Hall, the previous GM.


Einer dieser Fälle (der der deutlich kleinere sein soll) betraf die unbekannte Firma "Gilsan"
http://picisoc.org/pipermail/picisoc_picisoc.org/2006-May/000299.html


> An email from an Optus executive presented during the trial put total
> revenues from Gilsan at more than $US100 million ($131.7 million), shared between all players. The court also heard Gilsan's business gave Optus more than $1 million a month in profit margin.


Langjährige Mitglieder dieses Forums werden auch wissen, welche Verbindungen es von den Funktionären der anderen Firma (bei der es um viel mehr gehen soll) zu Firmen gibt, die auch deutsche Verbraucher in den letzten Jahren mit allerlei Tricks geärgert haben... Aber hier muss die "Mauer des Schweigens" natürlich aus Rücksicht auf das Forum stehen bleiben...

siehe hier. Asien ist manchmal von uns nicht weiter weg ... als Dänemark von Hamburg ... :stumm:


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

und bevor jemand fragt: Öffentlich wird es dazu keinen Kommentar geben. Google kann ja wohl jeder bedienen  und wer mir sagen kann, wer "Gilsan" ist, kriegt von mir eine Flasche Aldi-Champagner.


----------



## talk (4 September 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*

Hallo,



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Bin Geschäftskunde der Telekom und auch Opfer dieser neuen Masche
> geworden. Ein Gespräch mit unserem Kundenbetreuer ergab folgenden Tipp:
> Bei der nächsten Rechnung einfach die Kosten dieser Abzocke vom
> Gesammtbetrag abziehen und nur den Rest überweisen. Die Telekom leitet
> ...



Sorry, aber das sehe ich anders.

Meines Wissens nach werden Verbindungen zu Sat-Diensten in den
meisten Fällen so wie normale Fern- oder Auslandsgespräche auch,
von der Telefongeselllschaft des Anrufers abgerechnet.

Das, was der Telekom-Berater gesagt hat, würde auf Offline-gebillte
Dienste zutreffen wie 0900, 0191-0194 oder 010xy.

Da die EMSAT-Gasse sogar in der Telekom-Preisliste für sonstige
Verbindungen drinsteht, würde ich schwer davon ausgehen, daß die
Telekom für diese Verbindungen der Vertragspartner gegenüber dem 
Endkunden ist.

cu talk


----------



## Captain Picard (4 September 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*



			
				talk schrieb:
			
		

> Da die EMSAT-Gasse sogar in der Telekom-Preisliste für sonstige
> Verbindungen drinsteht, würde ich schwer davon ausgehen, daß die
> Telekom für diese Verbindungen der Vertragspartner gegenüber dem
> Endkunden ist.


Das war bei den   Satellitenabzockdialern ebenso.  Einer  Verbindung über eine 
 Satellitennummer sieht man es nicht an, wie sie zustande gekommen ist.
Die T-Kom breitet  den Mantel  des Schweigens/Nächstenliebe  darüber und  reagiert lieber 
 mit "Kulanz" als öffentlich darüber zu  diskutieren. Genaueres Nachhaken über die 
Quellen der Abzocke könnte eher unangenehm werden...


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2006)

*AW: Anrufmasche jetzt mit Satelliten-Rufnummern?*



			
				talk schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Wissens nach werden Verbindungen zu Sat-Diensten in den meisten Fällen so wie normale Fern- oder Auslandsgespräche auch,
> von der Telefongeselllschaft des Anrufers abgerechnet.


Ja, denke ich auch... Daher die ironische Frage


> Dass die Telekom die unbezahlte Forderung an den Drittanbieter zurück gibt, ist mir neu. Wer ist denn der Drittanbieter? Die Verträge der Telekom mit diesen Leutchen würde ich zu gerne mal sehen.


----------

